# OK, I'll Place it Out There!



## red1691 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sense We (Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah) took the GBAA State Target only because there were no Bids at that time, I'll Offer to any GBAA Associated Club in the Atlanta area that  would like to Host the GBAA State Target to contact the GBAA Officers and let them know your dates and round you want to shoot!
If you could do this in the next 3 weeks so we can make our ajustments.

Ricky D.
www.ogeecheebowmen.com


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 25, 2011)

we're working on it.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Aug 25, 2011)

And we'll be at either one where ever it is...I got a box of tissues for whomever needs one.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 25, 2011)

*Good*

That's good and we will be giving out some whoopings to y'all free of charge..lol...


----------



## ScarletArrows (Aug 25, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> That's good and we will be giving out some whoopings to y'all free of charge..lol...



 To quote my hero Bugs Bunny, " Of course you know...this means war...."


----------



## firefighter310 (Aug 25, 2011)

Let's not get bigheaded about handing out some whippings. Some darn good shooters down by the sea.


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 25, 2011)

red1691 said:


> Sense We (Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah) took the GBAA State Target only because there were no Bids at that time, I'll Offer to any GBAA Associated Club in the Atlanta area that  would like to Host the GBAA State Target to contact the GBAA Officers and let them know your dates and round you want to shoot!
> If you could do this in the next 3 weeks so we can make our ajustments.
> 
> Ricky D.
> www.ogeecheebowmen.com



It will be a couple of weeks before I know for sure what we can do, but if it works out with my schedule I'd be happy to put a bid in.  What are our options for rounds?  900, International?


----------



## restrada (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been trying to get a site inspection for a year.  I'd be happy to host a tourney as well.  Franklin County Archery Club has access to a 40 acre field range, 3d course and 40 lane target for target or international.  For the record, I was just recently informed of how to get recognized as a club,  after asking for a year about how to get a site inspection from the GBAA.  I'm here and willing to do what it takes to bid.


----------



## GRIV (Aug 25, 2011)

Franklin County puts on a fine shoot! Patrick if it doesn't look good for you, let's get together and help Franklin get their hat in the ring. Another club dropping bids on tournaments would be great!!

Rodney, can you do 3D. It looks like the State Turkey could be an option too.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 26, 2011)

It would be great to have it in the Atlanta area. Your about guaranteed more participation. Even ole bowanna might just show up.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rounds*



bowsmith said:


> It will be a couple of weeks before I know for sure what we can do, but if it works out with my schedule I'd be happy to put a bid in.  What are our options for rounds?  900, International?



The State Target is Host Club choice of a Double International Round or a Double NFAA 900 Round or half of each, with 2 shoot times each day.
 But with as much of 900 Rounds being shot around Atlanta I thought that might be best. But than again I am from the South East Coastal plains.
If you have any questions let me know, I will give it my best shot. I am pretty Good, at what I have not idea, but some day I might figure it out!


----------



## restrada (Aug 26, 2011)

As a matter of geographic interest, I am neither from South of Macon or in the Atlanta Area.  The Franklin County club is in the foothills of the Applachian mountains.  You Flatlanders would need to bring your O2 tanks to go the distance on one of our field courses.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Aug 26, 2011)

You mean their is a field course with hills in GA...I got to bust out the google maps to find this secretive haven of archery...


----------



## GRIV (Aug 29, 2011)

HAAAHAHAH - And I need to get on the treadmill.


----------



## restrada (Aug 29, 2011)

Secretive?  Nah, just new and naive.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have not heard of any definite takers yet!
 What gives? If you have questions just ask or pm me, I'll be glad to help with any information needed.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 8, 2011)

I may have a lot of irons in the fire for the next 12-24 months the way it's looking.  I'll know for sure in a week or so hopefully.  I'd like to host one, if I'm going to be in town.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 9, 2011)

2 weeks and the GBAA Officers said No definite Clubs with an I'll Do it's yet.


----------



## GRIV (Sep 9, 2011)

I think they are working with Franklin County to get them lined out to host a shoot.


----------



## restrada (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a commitment from Tugaloo state Park on Lake Hartwell to host the shoot.  I have a commitment from the State of Georgia and from the Park Superintendent Mr. Emory to allow us to advertise our shoot far and wide.  I have arranged special rates with the local hotels.  I've spoken with local news outlets to have coverage of the event.  I'm working on catering and door prizes.   I have a commitment from the park for future shoots 3d, target.  I am committing my club's resources to host the shoot.  I've spoken twice with Tom Boots about the Site inspection via email.  Frankly, if I don't hear from you by now, whoever you are, I don't know what more I can do to catch your attention.  So if you want to talk, my email is restrada@windstream.net.  I'll email you my phone number and we can chat.   Frankly, the shoot is coming along nicely.  I hope ya'll can make it.


----------



## restrada (Sep 9, 2011)

AND!  I have been given permission to approach Tallulah falls to have a shoot there.  Could you imagine a shoot going down into the gorge!


----------



## restrada (Sep 9, 2011)

BTW, had to do all this negotiating on the fly but it is lined up.  So who's up for some cool field round shooting with a little bowfishing for a cool down.  HUGE grass carp to be cleaned out of the lake.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 9, 2011)

"Frankly, if I don't hear from you by now, whoever you are, I don't know what more I can do to catch your attention."


How about you sending him a message? He is offering up the shoot but isn't going through hoops to do it. Calling him out here isn't the way to get it done either. It is his choice.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 9, 2011)

Wait...I thought the shoot was the Ogeechee Bowmen's don't you have to talk to a club officer of the Ogeechee Bowmen before the shoot can be "moved"?

Restrada, just a curiosity question but ...does that park have a range?


----------



## restrada (Sep 10, 2011)

As suspected.  Hope ya'll can make it to the shoot.  All welcomed.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 10, 2011)

restrada said:


> As suspected.  Hope ya'll can make it to the shoot.  All welcomed.





I'm trying to be a bit civil here man...asking if the State Park has a range is just a question. (yes it may be a bit loaded as to wondering if it doesn't how your going to set up a international round field course there...but its yours to answer) As well as whether or not you have contacted any of the Ogeechee Bowmen officers, is just a question. My club is currently the host, its our shoot to give away as I understand it. Now I could be wrong, but maybe a PM to red might be warranted. 

Personally I want my club to keep the shoot, It was offered up to help keep some peace (and lord knows I don't care about that, I got a box of tissues for the crying that goes on.)...at this point I kinda hope that it doesn't move, we're pretty good at hosting that tournament, with a fixed range and markers already set in the ground... work is minimal for us to run it. But traveling to Franklin Co. doesn't bother me...where ever it is. I'll be there.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

ScarletArrows said:


> Wait...I thought the shoot was the Ogeechee Bowmen's don't you have to talk to a club officer of the Ogeechee Bowmen before the shoot can be "moved"?
> 
> Restrada, just a curiosity question but ...does that park have a range?



Well, Ricky said if someone wanted it to contact a GBAA Officer, so that's what Rodney is doing.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 10, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> Well, Ricky said if someone wanted it to contact a GBAA Officer, so that's what Rodney is doing.



I stand corrected...I have been informed that Rodney is working now to charter his club in to the GBAA fold and trying to get his range inspected. 

Still want to know whether the park has a range or whether its going to be set up special for the shoot. Whether its going to be a International field or American 900 round.


----------



## GRIV (Sep 10, 2011)

restrada said:


> AND!  I have been given permission to approach Tallulah falls to have a shoot there.  Could you imagine a shoot going down into the gorge!



OMG don't do that to me!!! I'm not fit enough to handle that!!!


----------



## restrada (Sep 11, 2011)

I see some 45 degree up hill shots!!  AWESOME stuff.  And George, the Gorge is plenty big, you'll fit.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 11, 2011)

To get my attention give us a Date for the Shoot and what Round you'll wish to host, I though that being 900 rounds seem to be popular  in the Atlanta area you might shoot that round. I would like the chance to set a new State Record.
I talked to Tom Saturday and he said you'll (Franklin County Archery Club) are working on your Club Charter (Welcome to the GBAA) and working on your range inspection. If you have any questions you can pm me, or if you got it figured out rock on and give us a date and round so we can get our calenders marked and hope to see you all in Franklin County for the GBAA State Target! IF?


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 11, 2011)

900 round please


----------



## GRIV (Sep 11, 2011)

I think you should shoot an international round in the V-Formation out on the lawn.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 11, 2011)

griv said:


> i think you should shoot an international round in the v-formation out on the lawn.



yes please!


----------



## leda (Sep 12, 2011)

How in the world do you contact the GBAA.  I have not been able to get in touch with anyone.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 12, 2011)

www.gbaa-archery.com

If you click on the newsletter the officers are listed at the top.

Or you can send me a message here.

Chuck


----------



## red1691 (Sep 16, 2011)

3 weeks? Dates? Round?


----------



## restrada (Sep 16, 2011)

1+ year, site inspection, return phone calls?


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 16, 2011)

it looks like rodney's got the ball..just needs a little cooperation???  i think gainsville is pretty much out??


----------



## restrada (Sep 16, 2011)

I just re-read my email from Mr. Boots.  I believe him in what he wrote to me.  If you are an officer, he has already spoken with you.  If you continue to badger about a date and a round in a public forum, you are not in the loop and are hurting the process.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 16, 2011)

red1691 said:


> To get my attention give us a Date for the Shoot and what Round you'll wish to host, I though that being 900 rounds seem to be popular  in the Atlanta area you might shoot that round. I would like the chance to set a new State Record.
> I talked to Tom Saturday and he said you'll (Franklin County Archery Club) are working on your Club Charter (Welcome to the GBAA) and working on your range inspection. If you have any questions you can pm me, or if you got it figured out rock on and give us a date and round so we can get our calenders marked and hope to see you all in Franklin County for the GBAA State Target! IF?



He is not an officer. He is the one offering up the shoot. You need to contact him if you want it. As I said before, it is his shoot to give or not give.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 16, 2011)

restrada said:


> I just re-read my email from Mr. Boots.  I believe him in what he wrote to me.  If you are an officer, he has already spoken with you.  If you continue to badger about a date and a round in a public forum, you are not in the loop and are hurting the process.



If I continue to badger? Well I can Badger with the best of them! 
And as for in the loop, I was there at the Directors meeting when Our Club had to pick up the bid that no one else wanted, and I am on the phone with all the Right people to know what is and is Not getting done!
I'm not ashamed to post my Dates and Rounds in a public forum, I figure that is the best place for them to be seen!
May 19-20, 2012 is my State Target dates with a double International Round if things are not met, and the State Field is June 9-10, 2012 which is set in stone!
It's bad enough the grief and flack I am taking form my Club members over this, which they said I should not have done.
I had 2 simple stipulations In my first post (were they not?)
1. A GBAA Affiliated Club
2. Pick your Dates and Rounds

And as Watermedic (who is an Officer) said, the shoot is our Clubs to give away, and I will badger all I want!!!!


----------



## restrada (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, you have a lot of extra time it seems.  Tells ya what. Since you made the exclusive GBAA meeting and fairly won the bid for the state tournament.  I will continue in my long quest to get recognize.  While I am waiting for my turn to be recognized within the GBAA.  Meanwhile, you host your fairly won bid down in Augusta....errr....Savannah, whichever, and I'll retract my attempt at earning the bid through channels.  So, officially move forward with your plans.  I'll retract my bid and try to make one of those meetings down in Augusta...errr...Savannah. Hope for you and our sport all the success in the world.   Good luck and have a great shoot in Augusta....errrr....Savannah.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 16, 2011)

whoa, this is getting more and more like congress with nothing getting done..  rodney, ricky is "in the loop". he's been in the loop for so many years, i can't even remember.  he's a really nice guy, and i'm sure you are too, rodney.  it appears to me that rodney is waiting to get this "site approval" to give the gbaa the dates and tourney type???..  this might be an over-simplification, but why not give boots and red the info (time and tourney type) CONTINGENT on your site approval.  that'll probably get the rid of the "badgering" factor, and put the ball in the gbaa's court to get you approved.  y'all play nice.  i can't drive to savannah


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 16, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> I may have a lot of irons in the fire for the next 12-24 months the way it's looking.  I'll know for sure in a week or so hopefully.  I'd like to host one, if I'm going to be in town.



And it looks like I'm officially out of the running for hosting anything for the next couple of years.  The funny thing is, the Savannah guys might get to see more of me now.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 17, 2011)

oh you rancorous pot stirrers ...now all the GBAA shoots are in the areas away from the major population center of the state. That means they are gonna have less turn out.......sorry my sarcasm button got stuck again. 

Patrick look foward to shooting with ya.

restrada...hope to see you in Savannah... err...or.. Augusta for a shoot.

I'll be the one handing out the tissues. 

 Actually...I hope I have irked enough shooters outside of my area that they want to come to Savannah gunning for me. Lord knows we could use the support of the shooters across the state. We send just about all we got to ya'lls neck of the woods from time to time, now if I have to stir up trouble to get it well... so be it... you should come play in our neck of the woods. I'll gladly take my beating, lord knows it won't be the last time. I'll even smile and shake your hand in congrats... But then again...I've been known to stick a few in the middle from time to time...might just be an interesting 2012


----------



## GRIV (Sep 18, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> And it looks like I'm officially out of the running for hosting anything for the next couple of years.  The funny thing is, the Savannah guys might get to see more of me now.



And you better do a good job down there... Or else...

I'll do my best to help to help Jonathan while you are gone.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 18, 2011)

*May 19-20, 2012   Savannah, Ga.*



restrada said:


> Wow, you have a lot of extra time it seems.  Tells ya what. Since you made the exclusive GBAA meeting and fairly won the bid for the state tournament.  I will continue in my long quest to get recognize.  While I am waiting for my turn to be recognized within the GBAA.  Meanwhile, you host your fairly won bid down in Augusta....errr....Savannah, whichever, and I'll retract my attempt at earning the bid through channels.  So, officially move forward with your plans.  I'll retract my bid and try to make one of those meetings down in Augusta...errr...Savannah. Hope for you and our sport all the success in the world.   Good luck and have a great shoot in Augusta....errrr....Savannah.



So it is said. So it is done.
GBAA State Target May 19-20, 2012 Savannah, a Double International Round.
restrada get your Club Charter and Range Inspection done and come put your Bid in at the August("exclusive" some folks make it hard) Board of Directors meeting and you will have our vote. I would love to see the Field course you could create in those Hills.


----------



## red1691 (Sep 18, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> And it looks like I'm officially out of the running for hosting anything for the next couple of years.  The funny thing is, the Savannah guys might get to see more of me now.



If you do make it down our way, May not be able to improve your Archery skills, but we can try to fatten you up a little!


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 18, 2011)

well, darn, it looks like ole lynnwood will get yet another belt buckle.  maybe jack can give him a run for his money, lol.  as pharoah said, "so let it be written, so let it be done!!"


----------

